# Ladyfingers - Barbie - One-Piece Ski Outfit



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Barbie Knitting Pattern
Created by Elaine Baker  Ladyfingers
April, 2001


SKI OUTFIT  One Piece: Sweater - Belt - Pants - Boots

#1 double-pointed needles
1 oz. fingering yarn  Color 1 for sweater (suggest white)
1/2 oz. fingering yarn - Color 2 for belt, boots and hat (suggest bright red)
1 oz. fingering yarn - Color 3 for pants and stripe on sweater (suggest blue)
4 markers

Sweater:
With #1 double-pointed needles and Color 3, cast on 46 st.
K1, P1 in ribbing for 4 rows. Cut yarn. Leave short end to weave in ends.
Attach Color 1 and knit across placing markers, as follows:
K8, PM, K8, PM, Kl4, PM, K8, PM, K8.
Purl 1 row. SM
Knit across increasing BEFORE and AFTER each marker (knit in front and back of stitch).
Purl 1 row. SM
Continue to knit across increasing before and after each marker until there are 11 sts before first
marker. Purl back across the rows. Stitches divided as follows:
11 right front, 14 sleeve, 20 front, 14 sleeve, 11 left front. 42 sts.
Sleeves:
K11, remove marker, K14, remove marker. TURN and purl back on the 14 sleeve stitches only. 
Ignore the other stitches on the needle  they will be worked later. 
Work in stockinette stitch (K1 row, P1 row) for 12 rows. (Sleeve sts only). 
Work in ribbing (K1,P1) for K2 rows. Bind off. Leave 8-inch strand to sew seam.
Attach yarn at underarm (right side facing you) and knit across 20 stitches, remove marker, K14 
sleeve stitches, remove marker. TURN and purl back on the 14 sts.
Work in stockinette stitch (K1 row, P1 row) for 12 rows.
Work in ribbing (K1,P1) for K2 rows. Bind off. Leave 8-inch strand to sew seam.
Attach yarn at underarm and knit across remaining 11 sts. All stitches are now on one needle.
Purl across  P2tog at each underarm. Pull yarn tightly at underarm area. 42 sts. 

Place markers to decrease to waistline:
K5, PM, K12, PM, K8, PM, K12, PM, K5
Purl 1 row. SM 42 sts.
K5, SM, S1, K1, PSSO, K8, K2tog, SM, K8, SM, S1, K1, PSSO, K8, K2tog, SM, K5.
Purl 1 row. SM 38 sts.
K5, SM, S1, K1, PSSO, K6, K2tog, SM, K8, SM, S1, K1, PSSO, K6, K2tog, SM, K5.
Purl 1 row. SM 34 sts.
K5, SM, S1, K1, PSSO, K4, K2tog, SM, K8, SM, S1, K1, PSSO, K4, K2tog, SM, K5.
Purl 1 row. SM 30 sts.
K5, SM, S1, K1, PSSO, K2, K2tog, SM, K8, SM, S1, K1, PSSO, K2, K2tog, SM, K5.
Purl 1 row. SM 26 sts.
Cut Color 1  leave a 10-inch strand to sew back seam.

Belt:
Attach Color 2, work in Stockinette Stitch (K1 row, P1 row) on these 26 sts for 6 rows, 
slipping markers.
Cut Color 2  leave a 6-inch strand to sew seam. (Garment should be at waistline  if not, continue 
to K1row, P1row until waistline is reached).

Pants: 
Attach pants and increase for hips: 
Stitches are divided for pants, as follows: 5, M, 4, M, 8, M, 4, M, 5 = 26 sts.
Attach Color 3. Knit across, increasing BEFORE first marker, AFTER second marker, BEFORE 
Third marker,and AFTER fourth marker. Purl 1 row, slipping markers. 
Knit across, increasing as indicated above until there are 46 sts on needle. 
Purl 1 row. Remove markers.
Next Row: Knit across, increasing in the first and last stitches. 48 sts.
Purl 1 row.
Work in stockinette stitch (K1 row, P1 row) for 6 rows.
Divide for pant legs:
Knit across 24 sts. TURN and purl back on these 24 sts. (Leave the other stitches on the needle, 
to be worked later).
Work in stockinette stitch on 24 sts for 4 rows.
Next Row: Knit across. Decrease one stitch on each side  22 sts.
Purl 1 row.
Work in stockinette stitch for 4 rows.
Next Row: Knit and decrease one stitch on each side  20 sts
Purl 1 row.
Work in stockinette stitch for 4 rows.
Next Row: Knit and decrease one stitch on each side  18 sts
Purl 1 row.
Next Row: Knit and decrease one stitch on each side  16 sts.
Purl 1 row. Cut Color 3. Leave 10 strand to sew pant leg seam.

Boots:
Attach boots  pick up Color 2, work in garter stitch (knit every row) for 8 rows.
Knit in stockinette stitch (K1 row, P1 row) for 6 rows.
Next Row: K2tog, knit to last two sts, K2tog.
Purl 1 row. 14 sts.
Knit in stockinette stitch for 4 rows.
Next Row: K2tog, knit to last two sts, K2tog.
Purl 1 row. 12 sts.
Heel:
Row 1: K2tog, knit to last 2 sts, K2tog. 10 sts.
Row 2: P2tog, purl to last 2 sts, P2tog. 8 sts.
Foot:
Knit in stockinette stitch for 6 rows. Cut 10-inch strand of Color 2. Thread darning needle and 
draw the 8 sts of knitting needle, pulling stitches tightly for the toe. Knot securely. Turn boot 
wrong side out and sew boot seam. Cut Color 2, knot with Color 3 and weave ends. Return to top 
of pants legs. Attach Color 3 (right side facing you) and knit the remaining 24 stitches for the 
second pant leg. Follow instructions above for completing this pant leg and boot. Finish by sewing 
boot seam. Cut and weave ends of Color 2. Pick up Color 3 strand, sew both pant seams, and on 
second pants leg continue up the back of the pants to the belt. (Make a tight, secure knot where both 
pants meet  this helps make the outfit more childproof.) Cut and weave ends of Color 3. Pick up 
Color 2 strand and sew seam for belt. Cut and weave ends of Color 2. Pick up Color 1 strand and 
sew back seam up to neckline. Cut and weave ends of Color 1. Pick up Color 3 and sew ribbing 
rows. Cut and weave Color 3. 

Turn garment right side out. Use a crochet hook to assist in turning the tiny boots right side out. 
Insert the crochet hook down into the toe of the boot, hook a few stitches and pull through to the 
right side.

This sweater attached to a belt, and attached to pants, which are attached to boots is extremely 
childproof, nothing to lose, except the pom-pom hat. When finished playing, show the child how 
to tuck the hat into the neckline and it will be kept safe until the next playtime
POM-POM HAT

#1 double-pointed needles
Color 3  for hat
Color 1 and 2  for pom-pom
6-inch ruler  or piece of cardboard 6-inches long and 1-inch wide

With #1 needles and Color 3, cast on 37 stitches.
Work in K1, P1 ribbing (knit the knit stitches, purl the purl stitches) for 12 rows.
Next Row: Work in ribbing for 10 sts, end with a purl stitch, K3tog, start with a purl stitch, work 11 sts,
end with a P, K3tog, start with a P work 10 sts. 33 sts.
Work in K1, P1 ribbing for 12 rows.
Knit 2 rows.
Next Row: K1, K2tog, K1 across row.
Next Row: K2tog across row.
Cut Color 3, leaving a 10-inch strand. Thread onto darning needle and pull stitches up tightly. Knot securely 
and sew back seam. Turn up big cuff .

Pom-Pom for Hat:
With Color 2, cut an 8-inch strand and lay it along the length of the ruler. Holding Colors 1 and 2 together, 
start winding yarn around the middle width of the ruler  approx. 55 times. Carefully pick up both ends of the 
strand laying along the ruler and tie the other two yarns tightly and securely. The two colors will show on the 
bottom side of the ruler. Cut these strands off the ruler  the other side is already tied tightly. Hold the Color 2 
strands together and shake the pom-pom  this will fluff it up. With scissors, trim the ends of the fluffy pom-pom 
evenly to make a nice puffy round shape. With the Color 2 strands used for tying the pom-pom, and with a crochet 
hook, place the pom-pom on the top of the hat and pull the two strands to the inside. Hook these strands around a 
few stitches on the wrong side in the crown of the hat and knot to secure the pom-pom tightly to the hat.

Extra Long Tossle Cap with Pom-Pom:
#1 needles and Color 3, cast on 34 sts. Work in K1, P1 ribbing for 12 rows. Next Row: Knit 10, K3tog, K11, K3tog, 
Knit 11. Purl 1 row. Drop Color 3. 
Beginning stripes: 
Attach Color 1, work in stockinette stitch for 6 rows. Drop Color 1. Do not cut yarn. 
Attach Color 2, work in stockinette stitch for 6 rows. Drop Color 2. Do not cut yarn. 
Attach Color 3, work in stockinette stitch for 6 rows. Drop Color 3. Do not cut yarn.
Pick up Color 1, work in stockinette stitch for 6 rows. Decrease 6 sts randomly across one row. 28 sts,
Pick up Color 2, work in stockinette stitch for 6 rows. 
Pick up Color 3, work in stockinette stitch for 6 rows. Decrease 8 sts randomly across one row. 20 sts.
Color 1, stock. st. for 4 rows. Decrease 4 sts randomly across one row. 16 sts.
Color 2, stock. st. for 4 rows. Decrease 4 sts randomly across one row. 12 sts.
Color 3, stock. st. for 4 rows. Decrease 4 sts randomly across one row. 8 sts.
Continue with Color 3, stock. st. for 2 rows. Decrease 4 sts randomly across one row. 4 sts
Bind off. Sew seam carefully with the lightest color, or try to match the stripes with separate strands.
Pom-Pom: Follow above instructions for pom-pom, using all three colors. Attach to bottom of tapered tossle cap. 
Turn up ribbed cuff. 

Remember: You are designing outfits for a fashion queen! In real life this ski outfit (especially the pom-pom) 
will be way out of proportion. Who cares? Go ahead and make a nice, big, puffy pom-pom. Then drape the
tossle cap over the dolls shoulder toward the front. Dont let this cute tossle cap hang down the back, un-noticed
show it off!


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Wow love the outfits more on my to do list! Thanks for the patterns Elaine!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi Elaine

Those are great. Here it is in pdf format for everyone.

Rhyanna


----------



## Peggy Groves (Oct 30, 2011)

This pattern is way too cool. Thank you. It is just what I needed. I was really wanting something different to knit. I still have my original Barbie when I was about 5. Made their clothes and also still have the original patterns. I will get these started as soon as I finish sewing up 2 pair of fingerless mittens( knitted) and felt a cloche. I have about 3 or 4 WIP, but they can wait.


----------



## Sockmouth (Sep 26, 2012)

Wheee. Barbies going skiing. Gotta get to work on this one. Looks great Elaine. Thank you. GD will love it.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Anothere one!! Wow, you are prolific, Barbie will be so ready for the slopes!Thanks forthese beautiful patterns.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank you!!! I just bookmarked it so it will be handy when I can knit it. So creative! ;0)


----------



## sockteacher (Mar 22, 2011)

Very cute. I love to knit for barbie will have to give this a try. Thanks fir sharing your pattern.


----------



## Catladysher (Nov 7, 2012)

Very nice doll clothes..really like a lot!!


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

So totally cool!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Brilliant outfits, manythanks for the patterns.


----------



## KITTYPERSON (Sep 21, 2012)

these are very cute! I am not per say a Knitter, I only knit 2 stitches, any way this might be a dumb question but why do you need double pointed needles to knit certain items?


----------



## KITTYPERSON (Sep 21, 2012)

these are very cute! I am not per say a Knitter, I only knit 2 stitches, any way this might be a dumb question but why do you need double pointed needles to knit certain items?


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Double pointed needles were originally made for those knitters who made socks and could place the needles in a "triangle" with stitches on 3 needles while they knit the stitches with the fourth needle - working round and round the sock down to the toe.

These needles come in very small sizes: US 0, 1, 2, 3, etc.
and are short - 7 to 9 inches - which is perfect for knitting doll clothes. Barbie doll clothes don't have a lot of stitches - the waist has 26 stitches (size 1 or 2 needles), the hips take 42 to 44 stitches, which means you don't need the regular size long needles to make these clothes. It's completely unnecessary. The smaller needles work much better - and you work back and forth just like the long needles. I always put a "stopper" on the end of my pair of double needles - either rubber, plastic, metal, or just a rubber band wound round-and-round-and-round on the end of the needle (to keep the stitches from slipping off). When I have a very full skirt, I switch to a #3 or #5 circular needle for Barbie clothes.

Once you knit a few smaller items, such as Christmas Ornaments, mittens, socks, doll clothes, baby bibs, booties, etc. you will see how comfortable and convenient they are to use for knitting.


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Elaine, Again soooooooooooo cute. And, thanks for the patterns.


----------



## Barbara O (Jul 3, 2011)

Wow these Barbie knitted outfits are fabulous. I am sure my 6year old grand daughter would love me to make them. I am going to try anyway.

You are a very clever lady.


----------



## FunnyGrandma (Jan 1, 2013)

Is there somewhere on the site explaining how to attach a PDF? I have some items I'd like to share but don't want the long file extension (word) showing my name?


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Grandma

Sorry had to shorten it... when you click on reply to a post, after typing in the box, below it is where you can attach upload the file. You can label it however you want.
THen click ok-save.
Sometimes you have to do the reply hit send then attach which again is located in your response area, below the white box. just click on attach, look for the file that you wan to upload, then click ok.

I hope this helps.

RHyanna


----------



## KITTYPERSON (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks I understand now. Maybe I will try knitting some Barbie doll patterns, 
I alway crochet the Barbie doll clothes.

Have a Good Day! from Houston, Texas!


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Thank you, Elaine for another cute Barbie pattern and Fhyanna for the PDF to print it out. Still hope to find the time and money for the yarn to make all the patterns . lol.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

HI Penny
Check at thrift stores, like Goodwill, Salvation Army and other thrift stores that maybe in your area.

You are welcome on the PDF format.

Rhyanna


----------



## Kalic0 (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok. These are really cute. My daughter got a barbie for Christmas and we do not have very much money (to buy barbie clothes) but I have a ton of yarn I got at the second hand store for about 50 cents a ball (larger balls) and time to knit. I would love to try these. My question is - how do you get them on and off the dolls. My daughter likes to dress and undress her dolls frequently.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

My patterns are designed specifically for little girls (and their little fingers) to PLAY with their dolls, dressing and undressing them.

That is why I keep the patterns very simple and easy to knit mostly from the top down with ring markers to separate the right back/sleeve/front/sleeve/left back. You increase before and after each marker to expand the garment from the neckline out to the shoulders and sleeves. Once the sleeves are completed - for Barbie patterns only (not the American Girl) - you place the markers once again and decrease down to the tiny waist. Then, keeping the markers in place, you increase for the hips. From this point on, you can get creative with fancy stitch patterns or just plain stockinette stitch or garter stitch to make a sheath dress with a slim skirt, a dress with a full skirt, a long slim gown, a gown with a long full skirt, or a pair of pants. 

You don't need buttons, snaps, zippers, or Velcro fasteners because the yarn will stretch to fit over the doll's shoulders (the widest part) and snap back into position at the neckline area. YOU DRESS BARBIE AND THE AG DOLL FEET FIRST - slip their legs into the garment and pull it up until you can fit her hands into the sleeves (BE CAREFUL NOT TO SNAG HER FINGERS!), then slide the garment up and over her shoulders. Just a little tweaking will get it settled at the neckline and waistline. 

Very simple for the knitter, and very easy for the little girl to dress and undress her dolls.

Always use WASHABLE yarn in acrylic, nylon, even some wool, but be careful with cotton "crochet" yarns - they don't stretch enough to put the doll's arms through and pull it up to fit over her shoulders.

If you are an experienced knitter with a creative desire to put your own "signature" on the patterns, you are certainly welcome to add cute buttons to sweaters, jackets, dresses, and shoes, or tiny lace for nighties or PJ's or tulle over a "onesie". Once you complete a Ladyfingers pattern, the decorations are up to you. It's just a matter of personal taste.

Ladyfingers patterns are "basic" tops, dresses, skirts, jackets, sweaters, pants - and can be adjusted to separate tops and skirts/pants or a one-piece jumpsuit, or bathrobe. For instance, in the "Pictures" section here on this KP Forum, I have posted over 200 photos of dolls modeling knitted outfits. They follow the same basic patterns (with various options for necklines, sleeves, etc.) but what makes them look different from each other is the variety of bright colored yarns and trims used - which makes it look entirely different. If you examine each outfit closely, you will see the "basic" pattern used to create each outfit.


----------



## Kalic0 (Jan 26, 2013)

Sounds great! Thank you for the response.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

One of the nicer things about Elaine's - Ladyfingers patterns is that besides including pictures of the outfits, she doesn't mind answering questions.

Rhyanna


----------



## Soly (Nov 14, 2016)

This precious, I would like to do it, but I am not yet so smart, and I am confused enough the abbreviations since I am Spanish, if they could offer me their help, I would greatly appreciate it,


----------



## Eichhornchen (Sep 16, 2017)

Darn double pointed needles again and not worsted weight yarn. I guess I lose again.


----------



## diobsession 2 (Jan 5, 2017)

another really nice group. thank you so much


----------

